# rspamd-GUI (WebIF) not working anymore after upgrade FreeBSD 11.4/rspamd 2.7 to FreeBSD 12.2/rspamd-3.0



## sidney2017 (Dec 8, 2021)

Hello,

I noticed today, because I rarely use rspamd's WebGUI, that since my upgrades from
FreeBSD 11.4 with rspamd 2.7 to FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p10 with rspamd-3.0,
a call to "MyDomain.tld:11334" results in no response. The rspamd web interface does not appear and a browser timeout is generated at some point. 

However, I did not change anything in the configuration files under /usr/local/etc/rspamd.
Is it possible that nevertheless something has been overwritten?

sockstat -4 | grep -i 1133

```
rspamd   rspamd-3.0 771   19 tcp4   ip-address:11334  *:*
rspamd   rspamd-3.0 770   10 tcp4   127.0.0.1:11332       *:*
rspamd   rspamd-3.0 769   10 tcp4   127.0.0.1:11332       *:*
rspamd   rspamd-3.0 768   10 tcp4   127.0.0.1:11332       *:*
rspamd   rspamd-3.0 767   10 tcp4   127.0.0.1:11332       *:*
root     rspamd-3.0 766   10 tcp4   127.0.0.1:11332       *:*
root     rspamd-3.0 766   19 tcp4   ip-address:11334  *:*
```

Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this?

Thanks in advance and kind regards
Sidney2017


----------



## sidney2017 (Dec 9, 2021)

Someone from the rspamd mailing list gave me the essential hint!
It was the firewall and I had to add a firewall rule for port 11334/tcp which was not necessary before I upgraded to FreeBSD 12.2.

Kind regards
Sidney2017


----------

